# Please give Giricek Barbosa's minutes at SG vs. SAS



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I realize we have to get Barbosa in at backup point guard because Giricek can't play it (not that Leandro can), but I'm praying to God almighty that D'Antoni doesn't play Barbosa more than 10 minutes a game against San Antonio. Giricek is better offensively, he is light years better defensively, and Barbosa obviously has some sort of complex with playing against the Spurs, because he's always freaking terrible against them.

So yeah. Say no to Barbosa against the Spurs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the suns are going to lose to the spurs if barbosa doesn't play. they'll lose if he doesn't play well also, but he's got to be on the court.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> the suns are going to lose to the spurs if barbosa doesn't play. they'll lose if he doesn't play well also, but he's got to be on the court.


Barbosa doesn't do anything better than Giricek except handle the ball, but that's not even by much despite the fact that Giricek is a true 2. The difference in defense is light years, Barbosa is one of the worst defenders in the league. There's no reason he should be playing unless Nash is resting. In my eyes anyway.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Arclite said:


> Barbosa doesn't do anything better than Giricek except handle the ball, but that's not even by much despite the fact that Giricek is a true 2. The difference in defense is light years, Barbosa is one of the worst defenders in the league. There's no reason he should be playing unless Nash is resting. In my eyes anyway.


wow. if you say so man. it's more like the exact opposite though. there isn't a thing giricek is better at than barbosa other than being tall.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I never understood why players like barbosa/amare don't have any desire to play good defense. they have the athleticism for it...but lack fundamentals.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> wow. if you say so man. it's more like the exact opposite though. there isn't a thing giricek is better at than barbosa other than being tall.


Giricek held T-Mac to 39% shooting in last year's playoffs, yes the same Tracy McGrady who before that series was 2nd ALL TIME in playoff PPG (http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=MCGRATR01). That should be enough right there, never mind the fact that Barbosa is inconsistent, can't run an offense and has a history of disappearing against good defensive teams.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Arclite said:


> Giricek held T-Mac to 39% shooting in last year's playoffs, yes the same Tracy McGrady who before that series was 2nd ALL TIME in playoff PPG (http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=MCGRATR01). That should be enough right there, never mind the fact that Barbosa is inconsistent, can't run an offense and has a history of disappearing against good defensive teams.


so giricek(who played all of 18 minutes per game in that series) singlehandedly held tmac to 39% shooting? wow. you have me convinced.

next time you should at least have some kind of argument better than that.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

wow

giricek doesnt suck

and we do not need barbosa to win a agianst the spurs

we need to stop duncan and parker


and we are good

thats it


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah... bump.



:/


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Arclite said:


> Yeah... bump.
> 
> 
> 
> :/


barbosa couldn't get anything to fall, but he did a decent job of getting the ball to the right people when nash was out of the game.

and it's not like giricek really did much of anything.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> barbosa couldn't get anything to fall, but he did a decent job of getting the ball to the right people when nash was out of the game.
> 
> and it's not like giricek really did much of anything.


Not sure why you keep defending him, other than to try to hold up your end of the argument. 

L. Barbosa 23:52 0-7 0-3 0-0 -18 
G. Giricek 15:16 2-4 0-0 0-0 +2 

He is the worst defender in the league at his position, and against the Spurs offensively.. well, I don't need to say anything. Look at the numbers for yourself the last 3 series. Zero offense and even less defense. That's a great combo.

As far as Giricek "not doing anything", you obviously aren't watching him play, or just have no understanding whatsoever of defense. -18 vs. +2 speaks for itself. Ginobili and Parker got whatever they wanted with Barbosa in, there was a very visible difference in penetration with Giricek in.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Arclite is right, rocketeer is wrong.

It's that simple. Anyone who has been watching the Suns consistently knows Barbosa's problems.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> barbosa couldn't get anything to fall, but he did a decent job of getting the ball to the right people when nash was out of the game.


I think this argument validates the thread title: "give Giricek Barbosa's minutes at SG". If Barbosa's shot isn't falling then by all means give those minutes to Giricek, *However*, it doesn't mean he'll lose his minutes at PG. Remember, LB plays 2 positions. If he's not getting it done at SG then he can still try his best at PG.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Arclite said:


> He is the worst defender in the league at his position


this statement is not true.



> As far as Giricek "not doing anything", you obviously aren't watching him play, or just have no understanding whatsoever of defense. -18 vs. +2 speaks for itself. Ginobili and Parker got whatever they wanted with Barbosa in, there was a very visible difference in penetration with Giricek in.


you got my quote wrong about how much giricek did.

who do you think is going to have the better plus/minus, the guy who is always on the court when nash isn't or the other guy?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Arclite said:


> -18 vs. +2 speaks for itself.


I don't quite understand this +/- thing. I'm not sure how valid it is on a per game basis. I was just checking game 2's stats and noticed the following:
Nash -3
Duncan -2
Parker -5
Udoka +17

Looking at those numbers make absolutely no sense to me whatsoever. Our team simply doesn't work without Nash. And Duncan + Parker = 50% of the Spurs' total score. But then Udoka has +17?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Barbosa has stunk it the **** up this series...he needs to get it going, but then again, he ALWAYS struggles against the spurs. Its painful to watch.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Barbosa is our new Shawn Marion, except without the defense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Speaking of Marion, and this is one thing I worried about other than health in the Shaq trade. With him, had he failed to show up AGAIN and we lost AGAIN, this summer we would've had at least an asset to make a move that could've netted us a couple of players or something of value (17M cap next yr). But now we have no flexibility, nothing that could get us something to help try to make us better. Barbosa and Diaw have basically no value. We can't even blow the team up (minus Amare) if we wanted to. Nash would never be traded. Not to mention in 2010, when we'll probably be a lottery team, Seattle owns our pick.

Hate going back to this, but KG deal not going through screwed us. Ironic part of that is, Marion wouldn't agree to the extension with Boston, which pretty much killed that deal. Then a month later, he demanded out.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Barbosa is our new Shawn Marion, except without the defense.


or the ability to set picks or keep floor spacing or not hog the ball.

Oh yeah, give the minutes to DJ.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

If anything I hope Diaw doesnt play....That watching that guy in game 2 made me cringe


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I actually thought Diaw didn't do that bad in the first half when he was taking Oberto down low and abusing him. He just needs to play more aggressive on both ends and I'll be off his ***. As much as I hate on Barbosa though, its hard to hate on him because he's such a loveable guy haha.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Arclite said:


> Not sure why you keep defending him, other than to try to hold up your end of the argument.
> 
> L. Barbosa 23:52 0-7 0-3 0-0 -18
> G. Giricek 15:16 2-4 0-0 0-0 +2
> ...


Nothing you say has any validity because you are a seditious traitorous traitor! Spurs in 6.... TRAITOR


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Nothing you say has any validity because you are a seditious traitorous traitor! Spurs in 6.... TRAITOR


I can't help it that I'm a realist, not an optimist . Sorry.

I still think we have a chance to win this series though, thinking back on the two times Shaq came down from 2-0 to Duncan to win, and also the Cavs and Heat winning four straight against the Pistons and Mavs just recently after being down 0-2.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

well we need grant hill to make 40 points

and amare stoudemire to make 45 points 30 rebounds to win the game


----------

